# Sand dunes



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Iam doing a tank for my panda corys since they are such funny little guys I thought I make it fun. Iam so addicted to planting now.lol I wanted to try to add some sand dunes anyone have any ideas thanks Pat.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

use larger particle type and have tons and just pile it into hills....will probably have to re do it once in a while


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Riceburner Ive been checking some pics of sand dunes so I have a few ideas .Will see what happens lol.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still pretty much a rookie to all this but i thought i'd say something that i read online many of times about using sand as a substrate... I personally only used less than a half inch of sand at the bottom of my tank because i heard that sand packs down ontop of itself and creates pockets where the water doesn't flow through if it piled on too thick. these pocket build up with anaerobic(?) bacteria... which even in small amounts is lethal to fish. supposedly spots without oxygen develop this bacteria which in turn forms into a poisonous gas. I don't know exactly the level of danger or nothing but i remember reading this online when i was looking for sand as my substrate. Just thought i'd bring this up... not trying to stop you from doing what your doing...


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

its true what you said breeze905, but that's why he will put the corys inside. they will keep moving the sand around and having the time of their lifes  and IMO you should also add a bunch of MTS to keep aerating the sand further more.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep dont worry guys I know all about sand I have 90 gal cichlid tank thats all sand. Ive never had a prob yet. It gets stirred up when I do water changes anyway. Thanks for trying to help and its nice to see people are reading and learning.  Oh and its she not he


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've done enough reading that i knew you were a she.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

breeze905 said:


> I've done enough reading that i knew you were a she.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

ooops, my bad


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

ozi said:


> ooops, my bad


What if you used some clear plastic and adhered sand to it in a formed shape of your choice? This will allow you to get really creative with your dune shapes seeing as plastic is easily pliable with little heat. It would be what i would try anyway, lol.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> What if you used some clear plastic and adhered sand to it in a formed shape of your choice? This will allow you to get really creative with your dune shapes seeing as plastic is easily pliable with little heat. It would be what i would try anyway, lol.


yeah like dride said, you can improve on that idea by getting a few coconuts cut them in half , boil them nicely so theyr clean and cut little peices from the bottom to make openings, this is perfect for breeding also, in your case you can just cover them with sand!

heres a pics so u get an idea


----------

